# Captain 200ton



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

If you need a captain for a day or two let me know. 200 ton master, loves to shark fish.


----------



## sdarby (Aug 21, 2012)

How much?


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

On a per day or per trip 100.00 per


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*know*

Know many Grouper AJ holes?


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

No I worked in the oil fields I do know some rigs off texas and La.


----------

